

Electricity Grid in U.S. Penetrated by Spies  - js3309
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123914805204099085.html

======
sgrove
A long, rambling cold-war type of article with all the boogeymen you'd expect:
Russia, China, _and other nations_.

And of course, it's a bit strange that critical resources are accessible from
outside their internal networks, but I suppose there is a set of rather
compelling reasons for it.

I'd be surprised if all the nations with sufficient resources didn't have
similar access networks setup. That includes the US. It's a distracting waste
of time and resources for all involved - billions of dollars and plenty of
scare.

